# N7 Trident(action)



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

It was a dark and stormy night on the planet Trident. a thick mist rolled over an island in the midst of the storm, the sky as dark as a bottomless pit of ink as old lanterns burned in the ruins of a village nestled between twin peaks. the decade long storm continued to rage on, seemingly never ending. high above the misty mountains drenched in the everlasting storm fell a single dropship, soaring through the air like a flying brick. it had no power, no thrust, and no guidance what so ever, it simply fell, never once giving off any sort of power signature, a good 6 inches of Lead and rubber shielding saw to that. it was an old human method of entering an area undetected adapted by the Turrians, they called it a halo drop in human tongue, however Turrians adapted it for dropships, in turn giving it the name of ancestor's plunge. it was a one way trip, the drop ship wasn't mean to survive the trip in flyable condition, instead it's only goal was simply get the landing party to the planet undetected. the flight plan was simple. get dropped off sub orbit by a stealth ship, and fall like a rock through the atmosphere of the planet utilizing a careful balance of falling angles to keep the ship stable. then roughly 60 to 70 ft from the surface, engage an overdrive burst from the engines far exceeding the specs of the engines by bypassing any and all safeguards on the engines. the result literally melted every electrical component inside the ship's engines and electrical systems, the payoff? a landing party that impacts the ground below terminal volicity, skids a good 90ft, and comes to a safe stop. failure rate of this technique was 78 percent and a pilot needed a good 2 years under their belt in dedicated sims and 3 years of additional training to pull off, even then, it was always a one way trip. utilized only for black operations and incursions where no one could know the forces ever touched down in the first place. 

the dropship sailed through the air with all the grace of a whale falling from a C130 as a dumb bomb, not very much but it was a sight to see if you could see it. the ship rocked back and forth, angling itsellf all the way as the pilot kept a carefull gauge of the speed in which he was traveling. visibility was slim to none even as they nearedthe ignition point, though argueably once they hit it, visibility got worse much quickly. kicking in the thrusters, the pilot gunned the throttle as far as it would go and then some, all over the ship sirens blared to life advising of surpassing safe parameters and collision. the VI got about 3 seconds of warning out before the ship kicked in it's internal mass effect fields to lessen the blow on the crew, trapping each of the passengers in a small mass effect bubble devoid of gravity for a brief moment. inside was like plunging straight into the depths of hell, the screeching, the tearing, the groaning of the ship, as well as the noise of the entire shuttle ripping through the ground, it was enough to give civilians nightmares for the rest of their natural lives. every drop team who ever participated in a ancestor's decent maneuver always stated the worst part of the opp was the landing, didn't matter if they lost half the platoon or squad or whatever, the worst part is always the landing, and here it was no acceptation. as it came to a full stop however, the ship still seemed to groan in pain, creaking and moaning it seemed from the stress of the impact. inside the lights had died out all save for two florescent strips of green light showing where the concussion charges were to blow the door open... other than that, it was as dark as the night outside in the shuttle. 


the ship had crashed down in the middle of a thick swamp like Forrest, the notion that it hadn't smacked into a tree or other large object was either pure dumb luck, or skill of the pilot, that much was up for debate. the byu was just a click shy of a fishing village so ancient it still utilized wooden buildings more akin to cabins than the pristine building materials many were used to in this day and age, the dull lights of the lanterns hanging off of the buildings could just barely be seen with the assistance of night vision visors, if only barely, other than that, it was as black as the void, and windy as rage incarnate. attempting to use vocalizers to commune was impossible, group internal coms was the only thing that could pierce the howling winds and the thunderous beating of the rain. so harsh was the downpour, it would actually slowly degrade the shields of any infantry as long as they were in it.


=========================================================

ALL: react to the fall and the landing. blow open the door if you like.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

You should have sent a PM to everyone, I had no idea this existed. I'll make a post here shortly.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Being dropped from orbit -in what could only be described as a hastily constructed box- had not been Vas Moreh's expectation when he was first informed about the mission. Truth be told, he apparently had had radically different ideas as to what constituted a 'decisive blow' against Cerberus than the Turians; yet here he was. To an observer, it would appear as if the Geth was unmoved by the chaotic confines of the vessel, the blaring sirens and flashing lights failing to faze the synthetic; however, upon closer inspection one would notice the slight indentations Vas Moreh's formidable grip was imprinting in the metal of his seat. The Geth felt terrified for what was the first time in his short 'life', he was exposed to every warning, every calculation being made by the dropship's VI, he could quite literally hear the electronic screams of the vessel as the tremendous pressures tore at its hull. Being informed of one's exact probability of death at each given moment was also not particularly aiding the Geth's mood. When the mass effect field kicked in, Vas Moreh felt himself become weightless and rise ever so slightly above his seat before being brought back down as the dropship made contact with the ground. The entire craft groaned as metal was twisted and torn, the entire world became so much white noise for Vas Moreh as the cacophony of crashes, and sirens seemed to draw on forever. Until, finally, the vessel defied all of Vas Moreh's logic and came to a complete standstill with his platform still intact. The Geth still sat riveted to his chair for a few moments more, the darkness that permeated the craft only lessened by the fluorescent lights by the exit, his processors whirred trying to convince themselves that he had actually managed to survive the ordeal that only marked the beginning of their mission.

A sudden 'crack!' signalled someone had collected themselves enough to blow the doors, and Vas Moreh found himself walking out into a world that seemed as hostile to him as the Turian moons. Flashes of lightning and rumbling thunder provided variation to the constant backdrop of the relentless storm, with the brief bursts of light illuminating the final resting place of the dropship. Vas Moreh placed a metallic hand on the craft, he had a certain respect for the vehicle that had given its life to get them this far. Turning away, Moreh scanned the distance, managing to locate the distant village which had been mentioned in the briefing. Primitive was an understatement for the development of the community; the Geth practically grimaced when he saw wooden structures, _what a waste._ Vas Moreh turned to the rest of the squad, ready to follow with little doubt as to their first destination.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Accustomed to all manner of ramshackle accommodations, the landing craft was nothing peculiar to Visk. His company, however, was another story- He had seen little of other races except for their ire for his own. He dismissed the thought; If they tried anything, they would all get the business end of his boot and he would pull Cerberus apart limb by bloody limb all by himself.

Looking around, he noticed the varied expressions of his compatriots as the landing craft hurried towards the surface through the crude expedient of gravity. None looked especially pleased. He found himself completely unphased, however. THe concept of death had never held much purchase for him. He had been shot, stabbed, burned, and exposed to vacuum, each being significantly worse than the last, but had managed to survive them all due mostly to his extremely resilient Vorcha physique, but also due in no small part to his sheer tenacity.

When the craft collided with the planet's surface, Visk could feel his small frame battered about the confines of his seat. He did not thoroughly enjoy the experience, but the rush of adrenaline was always welcome. When the craft halted, he could feel himself breathing heavily, his pupils dilated, and he let out a malevolent chuckle. He tore the restraints from his body, and noticed the stunned state of his compatriots, snorted once at them, and blew the doors open himself.

Stepping out into a world as curious and as alien to him as Omega is to the casual observer, Visk took in the primal scents and sights of a world that reminded him of his own birthplace- Rolling thunder and crackling lightning that split the sky in brilliant flashes and relentless storms with howling wind. Through the darkness, the wind carried to him the scent of slightly decaying wood and another, much harder to place odor. His curiosity was piqued.

He turned around and noticed the Geth had, unsurprisingly, recovered from the ordeal with greater alacrity than the humans. Ignoring the Geth, who was silent anyway, he leaned into the door.

"You wake up now! No sleep! We go, find village!" he barked, and with an impatient growl, extricated himself once again.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

May sat perfectly still, eyes closed completely shut as the craft descended into the atmosphere. The insertion was always the worst part of the mission for her, it was completely out of her hands whether or not she would survive, she had to rely on others completely and sit there and wait. It was hell for her, and it didn't help with her thoughts going back to Earth and what was happening there. The Reaper invasion had stunned her, she was shocked to find out that Commander Shepherd, the first human spectre was right.

While she had respected Shepherd and the accomplishments that the first human spectre had she hadn't believed that the Reapers were real, it had been unthinkable. But the unthinkable had happened and the Reapers had come. Now all she could think about was getting back to Earth, she had to find out how her mother was doing and whether she was alive or another casualty. The Reapers had to be stopped no matter the cost.

She looked at her squad mates, human vorcha and geth. At least two races that she thought she would never fight alongside with, but circumstances had changed drastically. She would watch them both very carefully, she didn't trust the vorcha at all, having fought against the mercenary ones before. Whilst she was glad it was fighting alongside them and was pretty much bred for killing they couldn't be trusted whatsoever. The geth were machine and though Commander Shepherd had recruited them to the cause she still was unsure about it.

She didn't enjoy the close environment of the ship, and braced herself when the landing craft slammed into the ground, the impact shaking her around and could have tossed her around the ship like a ragdoll if she hadn't have been wearing an impact harness. Even though her vision blurred slightly as she had been shaken in her harness and heard the door open as first the geth got out and then the Vorcha, both recovering so fast. She unbuckled her harness and dropped to the ruined ground of the ship as she shook herself from her daze. The vorcha spoke about the human sleepings and May stood, climbing out of the ship pushing past the vorcha.

"I would hardly call it sleep Vorcha, not all of us are able to recover as quickly as you." She said annoyed at the fact that both the Geth and Vorcha had gotten out before her. She quickly ran a check on her implants, checking to see if her active camo worked properly before turning her attention to her blade, Mantis and pistol. Satisfied that they were all working she turned to the others before saying, "So shall we begin?"


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

Jackson remembered his trainers encouraging words and advice for these types of landing "close your eyes and if you can open your eyes later your alive, if not your dead, now shut up and get on board" So that's what he did he clenched every muscle, and, the harness before he closed his eyes waiting for the screeching of metal to end and for the ship to hit the ground ending the flight one way or another.
The moment he heard the crack of the ship landing he was partly relieved only to be brought to his senses by the fact he was steadily blacking out and so, had hardly noticed the rolling of the ship and the amount of force the ship had been taking to the point where it was so damaged even the doors were broken. Still he considered missing that experience as a plus considering the state of the ship. Still the only other being on board with what he would consider semi-working emotions May seemed to walk it off fine after a prompting comment about falling asleep from the Vorcha Visk. Let the crazed maniacs duke out their pride he thought personally he wanted to stay alive long enough to see the war end. Still there was a mission Jackson realized and he was the last one in the ship and thus, was holding it up. so after unbuckling his harness and retrieving his saber and begging to check it he climbed out and calmly went to say "Didn't noticed we launched, guess the calmness made me fall asleep." he admitted to himself that while he wanted to see the war ended he was a crazed maniac, who else would jump from orbit in a glorified metal block. 
"So shall we begin?" asked May, Meanwhile Jackson was seeing all the team going about themselves either checking equipment, familiarizing one self with the area, or what looked to be sleeping while standing or trying to find the billionth digit of pie. "yeah. lets get this over with"he said while holstering his saber after he was sure it was in order.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

the storm outside was as intense as it was hazerdous, in that it was very much so both. wind as loud as an old turbine engine on an aircraft still based off of aerodynamic lift, and rain as hard hitting as a hailstorm of baseballs. as the group departed the shuttle's corpse, the lights in the distance suddenly went out in an eratic pattern. it wasnt simply people going to bed and turning them off to save power, or the geth's creator's forbid, fossile fuel, it was as if something had shot out the light with a burst of weapons fire. though from all of the wind and pounding against your shields, there wasnt a sound to be heard. as the only guiding light faided, a heavy rumbling quaked over the ground like something large being moved. it wasnt the slow lumbering steps of an atlass that made the rumbling, but something yet unseen. the town was just up ahead... the only question was how to proceed...

========================================================

SQUAD CHOICE: 
the town is just up ahead. you can make it there in time to see what is making the sysemic racket so to speak, but doing so will forgoe using cover to keep out of the rain. if you opt to rush to the site, you start the next round with no shields as they would have been entirely depleted under the aquatic barage. 

however, there is just enough cover to make it safely to the town. unfortunately while using this cover would indeed save your shields and get you there ready for just about anything, whatever was making the racket would be long gone by the time you actualy get there, leaving only scraps behind as clews. 

discuss in the OOC thread
=======================================================

Player Notes:

Jackson Mclanahan: your armor's balistic VI computer is starting to read each individual raindrop as a single munition from a M8 avenger and is constantly giving a "Warning, taking fire" warning in your ear. "Warning Taking fire. Weapon analized. M8 Avenger." it would take you a few moments to realize it was actualy the rain prompting this and not some sod off in the bush pelting you. you can either turn off your VI, or calabrate it to not reconize the M8 avenger to get rid of the barage of warnings about incoming fire. 

May Faringworth: your suit's VI seems focused on calculating damage reduction values for areas of cover. you as well are getting a warning about M8 fire. your suit begins to plot out a path that it calculates as breaking line of sight to your target, so you could keep an eye on it, but it couldnt keep an eye on you. the down side to this, is if you take this route, the damage reduction you'd receave would be about half that of what you would of the optimal route for cover. by bringing this to your squad's attention, you could still make it there, you'd be undetected, but your shields would be reduced by half. oh yes, and your VI has already registered at least seventeen target locks on your suit alone.

Visk: the wind blowing in your direction gives you an edge on what's happening. you can smell the fumes from the town as it's blown towards you. it's the scent of promethium, a highly flamable liquid that burns hot enough to actualy use water as a fuel source, though just not a very effecient one. no one was going to be dousing the fires in town with just a simple bucket of water, let alone the rain. only a cuncussive blast would put out a fire from promethium. you can also smell a lot of animals in the vacenity, many of which are predatory. you are sure they smell you just as much as you smell them, and if your instincts tell you anything, they think you'd be as taisty to eat as you think they'd be taisty to eat, very.

Vas Moreh:a niche of old programs pick out the sparatic way in which the lights in the town were extinguished and trigger a mass of calculations. after what you would concider much diliberation, you've narrowd down the cause of the lights being put out to one of four reasons.
A: the lanterns finaly surcame to the weather and were battered into a state of non function. this would be then discounted if Visk shares his findings of scent as promethium would not have cared. 
B:your presence has been detected and an automatic security system has douced the flames with an aproprate extinguisher. given you can detect a multitude of target locks on your frame already, this seems highly likely.
C: the fires were shot out by a burst of weapons fire. the spread, timing, and subtle hyper resolution imaging seems to suguest a M76 Revenant was used in a sweeping manner. 
D: the villagers turned off their own lights as it is actualy nearing the apropriate night cycle for this planet, not that one could easily tell with the storm going about. though if this were the case, it may not explain the target locks unless the villagers employed a number of droids to guard against local wildlife. of which you are also detecting a growing number of in the direct vicinity, most of which are predatory and ground based. only 12 of the varieties are airborn.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Taking in the scents carried to him by the wind, Visk slowly surveyed his settings with his myriad senses. His lips curled at the faint stench of prometheum- He recognized the smell well, as his crew had used it to "cook out" many crew cabins being used as makeshift bunkers, the foul fumes and heat forcing them to open the doors and abandon their relative safety. Prometheum served no non-violent purpose, except as emergency fuel or heating for the most desperate of souls. Visk's instincts told him that the Prometheum was being used as neither. He also smelled several predatory creatures, none especially familiar. He remembered he was hungry then; Not for bar food or prefab rations, but for meat. If he ran across one of the beasts he would make meal of it. The seismic tremors were becoming irritating, but Visk knew they were not natural; Something large was moving or being moved in the distance, but he couldn't figure out what.

Realizing the inferior senses of his compatriots, he turned to them, and over the howling wind he growled at them, "On fire. Smells like prometheum. Maybe trying to cook out villagers. Maybe trying to cause distraction. Maybe emergency fuel." He snorted, sneering in the general direction of the smell, vague memories of past injuries related to the clumsy and unpredictable substance refreshed. "Painful if first one, also bad if others. We go, before whoever light fires leaves. Find whatever making that annoying grinding!" he roared, becoming steadily more agitated by the tremors.


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

"Warning, Taking fire! M8 Avenger round impact, Warning taking fire..." Out of all the problems and discomforts Jackson had to deal with, this was the one which would probably drive him insane.
After the landing his suits VI began going crazy taking all rain drops as M8 avenger rounds sending off warnings across his HUD and suit. The first time it went off Jackson found himself about to roll into cover, stopping only a millisecond early as another 3 warnings went off simultaneously. While part of him kept thinking that he should find cover the rest thought the ever-old saying "why aren't I dead yet?" and pushed him to think that if he took that much fire that quickly he would hear at least one shot and the other team members would of likely reacted. Eventually he came to the conclusion that the storm must be to blame. After all command did say it could damage shields, maybe it could also trick VIs.
Still now the constant warnings were becoming unbearable. Either he'd have to turn the damned thing off, or just keep going insane and end up yelling at the storm. Still he needed his VI's software and warnings in case he did get into a firefight, so after a few minutes of tinkering he deactivated the M8 avenger recognition parts but left the rest. While any large rain drop may still trip a warning he could still rely on it, mostly.

Still snapping him back to the job at hand. The village in the distance's lights suddenly shot out in an erratic pattern, one which Jackson had come to learn by heart through years of experience, "dammit" he muttered under his breath. It only took him a few seconds to make the link that the lights were literally 'shot' out and while the storm would mask any noise he knew that weapons could easily be silenced anyways. Still the question was why would villagers (or anyone else) shoot out their lights? Then Visk began to talk _"On fire. Smells like prometheum. Maybe trying to cook out villagers. Maybe trying to cause distraction. Maybe emergency fuel." He snorted, sneering in the general direction of the Village "Painful if first one, also bad if others. We go, before whoever light fires leaves. Find whatever making that annoying grinding!_" 
This connected the last dot for Jackson. First villagers wouldn't burn their own village because of a few new comers. And a good amount of people would be needed to set fuel and shoot out lights at the same time meaning that their was only one likely conclusion. "The damn Village is under attack!" Jackson said raising his voice above the storm. Then on pure instinct he un-holstered his M-99 saber just before braking into a run towards the village he turned and yelled "What are you waiting for we got civilians and possible hostiles lets move!"


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

The storm outside the aircraft was so intense. May knew however while the condition limited the squad somewhat it would also limit the enemy, though she hoped it didn't intervene with her camo too much or she might be in a bit of trouble when it came to an actual fire fight. Without waiting the squad moved forward, ignoring the howling winds as much as possible though they were impossibly loud and the rain was so hard it would deplete their shields soon enough. 

As they moved forward she could see in the distance the lights of the settlement that would be the groups first point of interest suddenly and rather erratically went out one after another. They hadn't been switched off of that she was certain, though there could be multiple factors to why they went down, something which the Geth could calculate easily she was sure. However after the lights had faded she could hear a heavy rumbling and it was not a Atlas, the footsteps of the heavy mech were nothing compared to this. 

There were few choices available to the squad, rush in with no shields due to the damage taken by the rain and see what it was, or use the cover to move to the village stealthily, ignoring whatever was making that noise. Ideally May would have preferred the latter but she needed to know what was making that noise.

Her suit VI flashed at her as it was showing her what covers would allow her shields to recharge and stop taking the damage that the rain was doing to her shields. It flashed that she was taking M8 Avenger fire, but she was sure that that was due to the rain so quickly shut that down, the noise distracting her. It plotted course for her to go through terrain, showing that she would take half damage to her shields but get there fairly fast, but she was sure it wouldn't be fast enough. The Vorcha spoke up about wanting to investigate the sounds as well as informing the group that the lights had been petroleum filled, Jackson yelling at them to move quickly as they had to help the villagers. "While I agree with the others, there is a path where we would get to the site fairly quickly with half our shields reduced, but I am almost certain we won't get there in time to see what is making that racket." She said as she primed her pistol, noting the 17 target locks on her before speaking up again, "Heads up I have target locks on me, so we may not be alone, or my suit is taking interference from the rain, but I agree we have to find out what is making the noise."


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

The rain refused to abate, and constantly sought to exploit weaknesses in Vas Moreh's shielding, battering the landscape and those who walked amongst it. The squad had set off towards the village as soon as they had scavenged their equipment and supplies from the totaled dropship, but it soon became painfully apparent that something was dangerously amiss. Vas Moreh had been attempting to formulate some form of program he could use to forecast and decipher the planet's curious weather patterns; rain such as this was not unheard of, but it was not too common across the galaxy either. The time-passing technique soon absorbed Vas Moreh's conscious thought as he devoted more and more of his processing capability to his momentary interest, pursuing the equations and solutions as a varren would a bone; indeed his past time became so successful at fixating the geth that it took him a full three seconds to take notice of the virtual screaming and waving of the secondary programs he had left in charge of monitoring his platform's surroundings. The lights in the village had all suddenly been extinguished, to be replaced by a dull, reverberating tremor that triggered emergency earthquake warnings in Vas Moreh's programming. Within the next few seconds Vas quickly began to calculate a set of circumstances that could of lead to the current events, swiftly arriving at four possibilities. 
_The most probably reason is that the lanterns have simply succumbed to this torrent, given the apparent technological development of the inhabitants and the sheer scale of the rainfall it would appear likely that the natives would have to change their light sources oft-_ "On fire. Smells like prometheum." _-Or not._ Vas Moreh had no reason to doubt the Vorcha, in deed, given the alien's physiology and past experiences he could be considered an expert on the chemical mixture. 
One of the humans quickly rushed ahead, shouting something about needing to help the villagers as quickly as possible; the other human seemed to agree with his assessment and swiftly lead the rest of the group onwards. "Heads up I have target locks on me, so we may not be alone, or my suit is taking interference from the rain, but I agree we have to find out what is making the noise."
Vas Moreh's ocular sensor blinked momentarily, the Geth's equivalent of a surprised expression, as he hungrily incorporated this new found data into his ongoing calculations.
"I have formulated a number of possible causes for the extinguishing of the lights. It is quite possible that we have been detected by the locals and that automatic security protocals have doused any light sources in an attempt to hinder our progress. This could've also been the consequence of weapons fire destroying the light sources." Vas Moreh's sensor's iris closed slightly as he crunched the numbers, "In this instance there is a 95% chance the weapon utilised being a M76 Revenant model, which is commonly used by wealthy warlords and militant leaders. I am also detecting a number of predatory animal and plant life within our immediate area, 12 species of which I have identified as being airborne." Moreh paused momentarily and added almost as an afterthought, "It is of worthy note that I too have detected 17 target locks against my frame, although I'm sure it is of little consequence."


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Visk, unwilling to be left at the rear, charged forward, his small but strong limbs hurling him forward. The wind whipped around his face as the rain battered around him, and his pupils dilated. The fury and the adrenaline of the hunt, in the dead of night, spoke to him on a primal level, and he responded with bloody glee. His body propelled itself forward, keeping pace with the humans and the Geth, and he grinned with sadistic delight at the prospect of the battle to come. The Geth and the female Human said something about target locks, and realized he too was getting pings from his admittedly more rudimentary armor system. The Geth mentioned a REvenant machine gun, and Visk, for a moment, felt dismay; He himself had owned one, but the size and weight prevented him from ever being able to use it.

He put the thought from his mind, and watched the village grow nearer...


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

David had always hated halo drops, His preferred tactic was false drop sites and stealth insertion. David shrugged as he said softly to himself "Cant always get what you want" 

The Detonation of the shuttle's hatch sent chills down his spine, not from the piercing cold but he loved the noise of a controlled detonation. David checked his equipment quickly one last time and everything looked to be in order... at least the "landing" didn't mess with his equipment this go around. Then again, he was carrying enough explosives to vaporize the entire team twice... so it was a good day so far.

As soon as David crossed the bulk head of the shuttle, Guenevere (His grenadier VI) started scolding him "Warning Taking fire. Weapon analized. M8 Avenger." He shook his head slightly as he monitored his shields they were slowly decaying past his suits recharge rate. 

Comms chatter spiked for few moments with Visk, May and Johnson, David carefully took mental note of the target locks May spoke of and the cook out Visk mentioned.

"Johnson, hold up. Visk and May may be on to something... I'm the last person to turn down a fight but before we get moving we should secure this area, strip this deathtrap of any gear it may have or can be useful later on. Come on man, its SOP (Standard Operating Procedure)"


----------

